# 25 Dec 2012 , is the true date of End of earth ?



## divontop

Friend, it is unbelievable thinking of some peoples that are saying 25 DEC. 2012 is the last day of earth, so is it true ?


----------



## lucynora

No one knows my friend, its hard to tell but we must always be ready. Dont ruin ur day just thinking about that day, always be ready and make the most of each day that comes by. Thats the best way to go.


----------



## thejumpingkoala

only God knows... just live a happy life


----------



## Zamaussie

Never !!!!


----------



## hollysurly

No...............


----------



## sunny29

Life Never Ends, It only takes different forms. 
I also heard that on 25th December we have our life on End but I think this is not the real answer because life can never be destroyed nor created.


----------



## JolyV

sunny29 said:


> Life Never Ends, It only takes different forms.
> I also heard that on 25th December we have our life on End but I think this is not the real answer because life can never be destroyed nor created.


Words of wisdom


----------



## Nadineee

There were thousands of people who told that the world is going to end... so why should it end know? Only because the Maya calender ends it doesn't meand the world is going to end - it's just the end of an astronomical cycle.


----------



## James Wilson

Absolutely not.....


~no personal attacks: Boboa


----------



## Boboa

Yes the world will come to a crashing end, it will rain frogs and fire. Zombies will come up and start eating kids. Little oppressed leprechauns will take over the world and rule in dictatorship. 
Wars will start and water will turn to blood, cats will talk, dogs will meow. 
There will be only one place safe to find out cal 1800 ORACLE OF DOOM


----------



## Leslie Filander

I really don't think so


----------



## Editor

My friend posted an excellent response to the recent Mayan prediction :-

"The Mayans were an amazing race but isn’t it so typical of the arrogance of humans that we feel we can predict the end of the world. Of all the incredible species to evolve on this planet we are the ones that are so far out of sync with Mother Nature that if the end was coming we would be the last to know. When you all wake up tomorrow unscathed have a good think about our unnatural place in this world, the world we have inhabited for a relatively microscopic length of time, the world we are destroying........ "

Just about says it all?


----------



## nemesis

I'm still alive, woohoo!


----------

